# carousel



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2021)

What's happen to the carousel it hasn't worked for 2 days now?

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 6, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> What's happen to the carousel it hasn't worked for 2 days now?
> 
> Warren



I like it!!!

Chris


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 6, 2021)

It could be that what you see is the only thread up there if the rest have run their 10 day course and dropped off. There hasn't been much new content added recently so it's possible there's only one thread up there right now hence no auto-scrolling through the pics

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2021)

Good point Robert.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2021)

Ok Robert or Chris fire up the grill/smoker and cook something great. Then we would have something to add to the carousel.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 6, 2021)

Na I kinda like it the way it is

Chris


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 6, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Ok Robert or Chris fire up the grill/smoker and cook something great. Then we would have something to add to the carousel.



I'm trying Warren!! Being that I just recently had a thread featured it's not likely that I'll see another one up there any time soon. the NY strip roast from a couple days ago may have been worthy but it didn't get a nod. The meat loaf I just posted, although very good, isn't quite up to standards. 



gmc2003 said:


> Na I kinda like it the way it is



I imagine you do   Nothing having the limelight all to yourself. First time I've ever seen that. So when your thread drops off I guess we get to watch Metamucil commercials on the carousel 

God I hope not....
Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2021)

You think he blocked it some how Robert?

maybe the Moderators are still off for the holidays.

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 6, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> You think he blocked it some how Robert?



I would doubt that very seriously. What would be the point? The carousel is one of the forum highlights and I'd see no reason to block it. It's not like there have been any offensive threads up there   

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2021)

No I meant Chris blocked it.      

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 6, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> No I meant Chris blocked it.



Ahhhh...I misunderstood. You may very well be right. Chris is that kind of guy isn't he??   We could be staring at that same pic for years to come. Maybe those Metamucil commercials aren't sounding so bad all of a sudden 

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2021)

Hahaha could be right there Robert.
But then again it should only last 10 days right?

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 6, 2021)

If he's going to block it he may as well block the automatic fall-off time too. That thing could be up there for many years to come...

Robert


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 6, 2021)

I posted a couple recipes over the holidays in the General Discussion Forum ( Medeiterranean Marvel and Pittsburgh Mill Town Classic) that I thought may have been worthy of the carousel,  but no luck. 

The Moderators need a vacation too,

John


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 6, 2021)

That meatloaf 

 tx smoker
 posted need to go up there!


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 6, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> I posted a couple recipes over the holidays in the General Discussion Forum ( Medeiterranean Marvel and Pittsburgh Mill Town Classic) that I thought may have been worthy of the carousel,  but no luck.
> 
> The Moderators need a vacation too,
> 
> John


yeah what the heck. On the bright side at least your belly wasn’t cheated. Nobody likes a belly cheater


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 6, 2021)

Do threads that are featured automatically go on the carousel? If so there is a newer featured thread on charcoal cabinets I've been commenting on that does not show on the carousel.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 6, 2021)

The Carny that runs it is in the porta john smoking weed.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 6, 2021)

motocrash said:


> The Carny that runs it is in the porta john smoking weed.



No sense messing with perfection.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 6, 2021)

motocrash said:


> The Carny that runs it is in the porta john smoking weed.


Really??


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 6, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> yeah what the heck. On the bright side at least your belly wasn’t cheated. Nobody likes a belly cheater


Yep. . .Belly was full and very happy!

John


----------



## motocrash (Jan 6, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Really??


Nah, it's probably got a broken ring & pinion.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 6, 2021)

motocrash said:


> The Carny that runs it is in the porta john smoking weed.




Now we know what you think about the staff here.  Hey guess what, we have lives too.  We cant all live on here.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Now we know what you think about the staff here.  Hey guess what, we have lives too.  We cant all live on here.




Hey pc, From the looks of some of the posts, some whining members got their feelings hurt....    
Maybe their mommies can give them 2 band aids...   to make the pain go away...


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 6, 2021)

daveomak said:


> Hey pc, From the looks of some of the posts, some whining members got their feelings hurt....
> Maybe their mommies can give them 2 band aids...   to make the pain go away...


And some gravy?


----------



## motocrash (Jan 6, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Now we know what you think about the staff here.  Hey guess what, we have lives too.  We cant all live on here.


It was a joke man, a joke.
Adam, I sincerely apologize if you or any other staff took that personally. I did not mean for it to be taken as a hit on the staff.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 6, 2021)

daveomak said:


> Hey pc, From the looks of some of the posts, some whining members got their feelings hurt....
> Maybe their mommies can give them 2 band aids...   to make the pain go away...


Kind of an odd take on the posts overall. Generally folks were just wondering why the spinner wasn’t spinning.


----------

